# Protective dad launches for my face



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so all eggs have been boiled that have been laid so far.
But nibs is now launching at my face biting and clawing.
He's usually so loving and cuddly but all I have to do is go near te cage to change water or food and he flies towards my face.
He has drawn blood twice now and it's starting to get me down.
I have tried all hormone reducing techniques but nothing has stopped his vicious protective ways


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

More info- the nest box is still in their cage until they get bored of dummy eggs.
He also bullies cappy, pulling feathers, biting her feet... All because he is way to protective of his eggs. Once bored of the eggs these 2 will be put in separate cages to stop any more breeding and bad behaviour. Until then I need some tips to stop himfrom attacking me


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Couldnt you separate them now and just let cappy care for the eggs until she abandons them? That seems like the best course of action from my point of view since hes bullying her so much, and you can continue rigorous hormone reduction techniques on him too.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok I will do. I was told by the vets to wait till they both get bored but it's not fair on cappy. It wasn't until yesterday that he started plucking her and when I try to get involved he goes for me instead 
I will towel him if it comes to it. I never knew how hard try could bite!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thankyou Sarah for sending me your advice


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Separating Nibs right now wont hurt him in the least. And once there are no eggs to protect and no hen to mate with, the hormone reduction should start working. Cheer up, at least you know he's a good daddy!!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The bird that you have to worry about most is the hen, who might lay more eggs if she loses the current clutch. Nibs obviously isn't going to do that and the current eggs aren't going to hatch in any case, so you don't need to maintain his hormones at breeding level. Go ahead and take him out of there!

See if you can lure him out of the cage with a treat like millet spray. Once he's out of the nest area he won't have as much reason to be aggressive, and he might even be nice.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you everybody for your advice 
I separated them and straight away I saw a difference.
I didn't have any trouble with separating them, they just settled into their new homes and sat near eachother eating (the cages are next to eachother and food bowls are opposite eachother so they can eat and sleep together). 
I'm so happy this has worked so far, I've got my cuddly babies back!
And its put my mind at ease that cappy is safe from being bullied.
My poor snowy angel is so gentle and loving, it wasn't fair on her at all.
Hopefully this new behaviour should continue! 
They are like completely different birds.
Cappy even lost interest in the dummy eggs last night.
Shall I attempt to take the nestbox away?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she still isn't interested in the eggs, you are probably safe to take them away. If you leave the nest in place it's possible that she will get hormonal and lay some more.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok il take it away in the morning. I want to make sure she's definitely not interested in the eggs before I take it away.
But I'm just so shocked how different it's been.
Nibs hasn't even attempted to open his beak at me in anger.
Hes started singing again, he's asking for scritches and has started eating a lot more.
They are both 100% better separated.
Again, thankyou all for your advice


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so I think I spoke to soon...
I woke up this morning to find nibs screaming.
When I tried to get him out and calm him down he attacked me.
He bit my face, my hands and my arms.
Then when I tried to hold him or put him back in his cage, he let out a high pitch scream and wouldn't let me anywhere near him.
This is actually making me cry now. 
Im finding it so hard with a tiel who screams from 3:30am and attacks me of I go near him.
Ontop of that cappy has started copying him, she doesn't bite, justwont go near me and keeps screaming.
Plz plz plz can someone help me.
I'm getting to the point where I'm sick of it.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

I know I have to stick to the hormone reduction techniques to expect results but I was wondering if there is anything I can do tostop him from biting me so much?
He draws blood everytime and it's getting to the point where I'm scared to get him out or even put my hand in the cage.
He's hand reared, he's a kind gentle bird usually. but he's started to scare me. It sounds so silly when I think about it, so I shake off that feeling and go over to him to let him out.. Then he slowly opens his beak and gives me a hard warning "peck" on the cage bars. It's really not like him


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I was wondering if there is anything I can do tostop him from biting me so much?


Keep your tender flesh out of reach! Don't try to touch him if he's acting aggressive, and it's OK to put on a nice thick glove when you need to provide cage service. A leather-style glove will work better than a knitted one.

A good bare-hand technique is to make a fist and bend your hand forward at the wrist so the skin on the back of the hand is stretched tight. He won't be able to get a grip on tight skin, but you have to watch that he doesn't reach around and grab a finger or other unprotected spot.

Are they situated so they can see each other easily? This will usually help prevent flock calling.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes the cages are so close together that I cover them both up with the same sheet so they don't feel like they are completely separated.
Their food dishes are also placed so they are facing eachother so they can eat and sleep next to eachother.
I've tried my glove and that scares him, I've resorted to offering him the back of my hand and my wrist (tightest skin I could find on my hands lol) which seems to be working so far, but he still tries his luck!
Have you had trouble with hormone filled birds yourself tielfan?
Im so worried that he won't snap out of it and il lose the bond I had with him


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, I've had hormonal males that try to feed on human flesh when you put your hand in the cage. They go back to normal as soon as the hormone levels drop, but it takes a week or more for the hormone control techniques to kick in.


----------

